# schnur schlagschnur wirbel



## schniernator (14. Juli 2011)

hallo leute,

habe sonst das brandungsangeln ohne schlagschnur betrieben.
jetzt habe ich in angel und rolle investiert, und mir im fachladen etwas über schlagschnüre erzählen lassen. alles plausiebel u. völlig in ordnung.
die schlagschnur ist mit einem blutknoten an der hauptschnur befestigt. 
meine frage lautet: kann ich durch einen wirbel die schlagschnur unterbrechen oder wird auf den wirbel komplett verzichtet?? wenn ja müßte ich jedesmal die schnur durchschneiden um nach dem angeln die angel zum transport wieder auseinander zunehmen

danke für antworten

mfg schniernator


----------



## Franky (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: schnur schlagschnur wirbel*

Moin...
Ein Wirbel wird ausschließlich am äußersten Ende der Schlagschnur angeknotet, in den dann Deine Montage eingeklinkt wird.
Hintergrund: die Schlagschnur sollte ca. 2,5 Rutenlängen betragen und ist demnach auch noch beim Wurf mit auf der Spule drauf. Wenn Du da nun einen Wirbel zwischenschaltest, rasierst Du einmal Deine Rute. Weiterer Gebrauch fast ausgeschlossen... 
Normalerweise passt der Wirbel (der vom Ende der Schlagschnur ) jedoch durch die Schnurlaufringe, aber nur gaaaaaaanz sachte. So brauchst Du nix abschnippeln, sondern nur vorsichtig durchziehen/-stecken.


----------



## schniernator (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: schnur schlagschnur wirbel*

danke franky!!
jetzt hab ich´s verstanden!!

mfg andreas


----------



## HD4ever (4. September 2011)

*AW: schnur schlagschnur wirbel*

war am WE auch das erste mal mit meinen "Elbe_Butt-Brandungs_low_tackle-Ruten anner Küste .
war auf jeden Fall ne schöne Sache und ich will das unbedingt wiederholen ! #6
doch ne schöne Sache mal als Alternative zum Boot 
meine Frage passt in etwa in die Richtung ....
was nehmt ihr denn für Schnüre ?
eigendlich müssten doch dünne geflochtene Schnüre als Hauptschnur und dann davor so ca 10m Schlagschnur ideal sein - auch zur besseren Bißerkennung ? |kopfkrat
habe auf beiden Rollen nur ne 0,45er Mono drauf - hatte da Wurfweiten von ca 60m gehabt - lag damit wohl genau immer zwischen den Rinnen im Krauft bei den Krabben #c 
wie ist das mit der Bißerkennung ?
Hatte nen paar Biße und letzendlich dann 2 Platte - die haben einmal ordentlich geruckt, dann lagen die wohl aufm Grund und haben (zu) tief geschluckt .
gleich mal nen Anschlag setzen sobald sich was tut um tiefes schlucken zu verhindern ???
danke schon mal ....


----------



## toddn (10. September 2011)

*AW: schnur schlagschnur wirbel*

Das mit den Schnüren kann man nicht verallgemeinern - ich z. B. angel zumeist an sehr steinigen Stränden, demnach rechne ich mit Abrieb an Steinen und verwende eine Mono. Geflecht zeigt unter gleichen Bedingungen deutliche Abnutzungserscheinungen. Einzelne Fasern neigen dazu, schnell aufzureißen. An sandigen Stränden hingegen sollte Geflecht kein Prob sein. 
Bißerkennung ist sone sache, man weiss ja nicht, was auf einen zukommt.


----------



## Tomverl (15. September 2011)

*AW: schnur schlagschnur wirbel*

Hallo HD4Ever

Wir angeln jetzt seit einigen Jahren in der Brandung, ich habe irgendwie gefühlt alles ausprobiert was Schnüre angeht.

Angefangen mit 35er Monofil, die riss irgengwann beim auswerfen durch (Nicht im ersten Jahr, erst als wir besser werfen konnten )

Dann 35er Mono und 10 Meter 60er Mono mit Albrith Knoten,
mann war das ein Mist#q, der Knoten war irgenwie zu dick und holte sich beim auswerfen öfters einige Wicklungen der Hauptschnur mit, Schnursalat.

Jetzt habe ich für mich die für mich richtige Montage enschieden#6, hier muß ich anmerken das viele Boardies mit dem Albright Knoten zurechkommen, warscheinlich können die den besser als ich.
Will damit nur sagen das die jetzige Montage für mich die beste ist.

Seit drei Jahren nehme ich folgendes:

18er geflochtene und fertige Shimano Monofile Schlagschnur (Keulenschnur) ist ca 10 Meter lang und vorne 0,30 und am ende 0,60, befestige ich mit einem Blutknoten.

1. auf Steinigen oder Muschelgrund scheuert sich nur die Schlagschnur auf und kann leicht gewechselt werden.

2. Bei Hängern reist nur die Schlagschnur ab, ist überschaubar, ich habe jetzt am ende zwischen Blei und Karabiner eine Kunststofföse heist glaube ich Wavelink, damit reist beim Hänger nur das Blei ab.

3. Durch die dünne Hauptschnur hat sich die Wurfweite auch enorm verbessert, Bisserkennung ist super.

Gruß aus Verl|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2011)

*AW: schnur schlagschnur wirbel*



Tomverl schrieb:


> Hallo HD4Ever
> 
> Wir angeln jetzt seit einigen Jahren in der Brandung, ich habe irgendwie gefühlt alles ausprobiert was Schnüre angeht.
> 
> ...


 



In meinen Augen ist die Verbindung  Mono-Mono und Albright 
nicht angebracht.
Bei Mono-Geflecht i.O.
Bei Mono-Mono Blutknoten.

Aber vielleicht kommen noch andere Meinungen.:m


----------

